# 🐶Happy Chihuahua appreciation day!



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Love and appreciate my babies to the moon and back 💕. 

Share your photos here

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...C-42B4-40EA-BACA-D54382A0B318_zpsyhpbzx7q.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...A-82FF-4FF1-9D24-8B17ABD3D98C_zpsvufp5egu.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...C-E20D-42BE-B0E1-495B71076F06_zpsjgki2kdp.jpg
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...6-5F64-4C8A-B142-415DA39BCD09_zpsrzawxz4o.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...F-75DF-4ACF-9EC2-98525355CF4B_zpsvftid5lp.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...E-71B8-4533-8F82-2726D2ED5B5B_zpsplkl1fus.jpg


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

These pictures are too cute for words! Happy Chihuahua Appreciation Day!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Awe, beautiful pictures Meoshia. Your 4 are beautiful as always and I love them in their Hip Doggie and RRC outfits.

I appreciate my babies everyday. They bring such love, happiness and joy. Happy Chihuahua Appreciation Day!!





Smile for the camera.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Love and appreciate my babies to the moon and back &#55357;&#56469;.
> 
> Share your photos here
> 
> ...


ohhh, they all look so nice in there new outfits !! I especially love the pics of all 4 of them together. they are posed so perfectly. I cant get mine to do that


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

BasketMichele said:


> Awe, beautiful pictures Meoshia. Your 4 are beautiful as always and I love them in their Hip Doggie and RRC outfits.
> 
> I appreciate my babies everyday. They bring such love, happiness and joy. Happy Chihuahua Appreciation Day!!
> 
> ...


aww, its so nice to see some new pics of Carolina and her brother ( sorry, I forgot his name ... ) . I love the WL sup shirt on her !!! would you say its a good fit ? by the pic it looks like a perfect fit... not too roomy and not long at all... now, I may just have to order Ellie one :coolwink:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> ohhh, they all look so nice in there new outfits !! I especially love the pics of all 4 of them together. they are posed so perfectly. I cant get mine to do that



Thanks Elaina! I love any opportunity to get all of them in a photo. I really love the blue hip doggie in Kendall. And I love how Ava and Braxton match in both versions of the country dress. I def want to order more ruff ruff for Brax. I have not ordered anymore dog clothes though. Haven't been in the mood lately lol


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

Happy chihuahua appreciation day! I don't know how I survived life before Corona! I love her so much!!!! Love eveeyone's beautiful babies


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Corona Pup said:


> Happy chihuahua appreciation day! I don't know how I survived life before Corona! I love her so much!!!! Love eveeyone's beautiful babies



Love this dress on Corona! And those eyes 😳magical 💕


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> These pictures are too cute for words! Happy Chihuahua Appreciation Day!



Thanks Katie! We need some Bentley and Bev pics on here😍


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

I need to take some pictures! Here are some recent shots.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

elaina said:


> aww, its so nice to see some new pics of Carolina and her brother ( sorry, I forgot his name ... ) . I love the WL sup shirt on her !!! would you say its a good fit ? by the pic it looks like a perfect fit... not too roomy and not long at all... now, I may just have to order Ellie one :coolwink:


Thanks Elaina. The WL Sup shirt is a great fit in all the ways you mentioned. I wish all WL fit Carolina like that one. I'm thinking of getting her another color in that one, but the pink is my favorite.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> Awe, beautiful pictures Meoshia. Your 4 are beautiful as always and I love them in their Hip Doggie and RRC outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Michele! Miss you and your crew around here! They look amazing in their Wooflink. That top in size 1 must run short? Carolina looks sooo fuzzy?! Is her coat getting longer?


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Corona's markings are so gorgeous! She looks like she's enjoying her cute little dress.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks Michele! Miss you and your crew around here! They look amazing in their Wooflink. That top in size 1 must run short? Carolina looks sooo fuzzy?! Is her coat getting longer?


Thanks Meoshia, I missed you and your crew too. These WL do run short, but it's perfect for Carolina. I was just happy to be able to get complementary tanks for both of them for a change. This is so light weight and stretchy that Indy doesn't seem to mind it on...since he hates wearing clothes. 

Carolina's coat is getting longer and fuller, thanks for noticing. I don't know if this is accurate? But I read that Chi's full coats can take up to 18 months to come in, so I guess she's starting another change in her coat.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> Thanks Meoshia, I missed you and your crew too. These WL do run short, but it's perfect for Carolina. I was just happy to be able to get complementary tanks for both of them for a change. This is so light weight and stretchy that Indy doesn't seem to mind it on...since he hates wearing clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> Carolina's coat is getting longer and fuller, thanks for noticing. I don't know if this is accurate? But I read that Chi's full coats can take up to 18 months to come in, so I guess she's starting another change in her coat.



Yes, up to 3 years for some. I think Ava is done 😥. I'd like her fur to grow a bit more.

Have you gotten any of the latest LD? I'm waiting for the new tutus and cupcakemon xs because the small I'd originally ordered was too big for Ava. And I'm waiting for a Pariero order and xs Toni Mari tank, which I fear could be too small, but I do get to return it.

Otherwise I e surpassed the latest sales. Trying to put myself on short ban 😳


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

zellko said:


> Corona's markings are so gorgeous! She looks like she's enjoying her cute little dress.


Thank you! She is a cutie! I like that dress as well, it's really quite large but I works well for lounging!!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> Yes, up to 3 years for some. I think Ava is done 😥. I'd like her fur to grow a bit more.
> 
> Have you gotten any of the latest LD? I'm waiting for the new tutus and cupcakemon xs because the small I'd originally ordered was too big for Ava. And I'm waiting for a Pariero order and xs Toni Mari tank, which I fear could be too small, but I do get to return it.
> 
> Otherwise I e surpassed the latest sales. Trying to put myself on short ban 😳


I didn't get any of the latest LD. The last LD I got was the food monster collection. I did order some of the new WL for Carolina and Indy from PP's last sale and I got Carolina's Pariero YSL in pink. I did just order from DC's sale today but I got a buddy belt and Susan Lanci. Think I'm going to wait on clothes now until the fall stuff comes out. I wish WL would come out with a new carrier, it seems like forever since they introduced a new style.

I'll be anxious to see pics of Ava in the new tutu' s. I'm not sure if their a must have for me yet. Wonder if their going to be shorter like the English tutu? I have 2 Toni Mari tanks on my wishlist, maybe you got one of them, then I'll probably want it more after I see it on Ava. I do like Toni Mari' s quality.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Corona Pup said:


> Happy chihuahua appreciation day! I don't know how I survived life before Corona! I love her so much!!!! Love eveeyone's beautiful babies


Oh those eyes!! I could stare into them all day. Corona is so precious and looks cute in her dress.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

Awe! I love that Corona's eyes are appreciated! They are what drew me in at the shelter, as I say, I was looking for an older, bigger dog! But sure happy they did! And I am also happy they have remained green in color! I know they can still change, but I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

What stunning Chihuahuas! Between beautiful clothes and beautiful eyes we have the cutest dogs here on this forum. We've had lots of rain recently so this is an older photo of my 3 out on a walk and enjoying some sun.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks Elaina! I love any opportunity to get all of them in a photo. I really love the blue hip doggie in Kendall. And I love how Ava and Braxton match in both versions of the country dress. I def want to order more ruff ruff for Brax. I have not ordered anymore dog clothes though. Haven't been in the mood lately lol


I love that blue hip doggie on Minnie too. and I am still tempted to get the size M one for Tootsie from Bloomingtails ... 
yes, Ava and Brax look so cute in the matching versions of the country dress. I cant wait to find out what RRC you order for Brax. 
I have so much RRC that I don't think i'll order anymore but I do love a lot of the things they make and if I didn't already have so much rrc, I would of got the dress like the one Ava was wearing in a different material. that style looks so pretty. 
I did order some more things. DC was having a 40% off sale and I was too tempted ... I think the code ( VIP ) still works today . 
I got the pink organic mighty dress for Tootsie and for Ellie, and then I got the tres chic tulle dress for Ellie. 
i was going to try not to order anything from Pariero but i really love that Panda tank ... its on the Japan site but not the US site ...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I love that blue hip doggie on Minnie too. and I am still tempted to get the size M one for Tootsie from Bloomingtails ...
> 
> yes, Ava and Brax look so cute in the matching versions of the country dress. I cant wait to find out what RRC you order for Brax.
> 
> ...



40% off is a great deal. So I decided to put in an order too. Because who knows when she'll ever do another 40% sale. So I ordered the following:

Tres chic for Ava
Organic skull for Ava
Monster milk Sm/med for 
Bailey
Then I order small/med Cupcakemon tank, and Eyemon tee for whom ever they fit between Brax and Kendall. As sm/med seems a bit roomy on Brax but med is out of the question for Kendall. So we will see who it works out better for.
I'm hoping for a fit for at least one of the girls. Then I assume there will be a Memorial Day sale, if there is I'm gonna try and experiment ordering more sm/med LD for my other dogs, as Ava has a lot from all of the latest collections plus her old LD collection of things we were able to get. And Brax has suddenly been doing better in clothes?! So I wanted to invest a bit more in her wardrobe. 

I don't know which panda Pariero tank you're speaking of? I have thought and thought on ordering some size small pariero. But I'm trying to wait to hear back on when my other Pariero things will ship. 
I do want that xs cupcake Hip doggie top. I really love the color, I'm thinking xs will fit Brax, since you said that's the size Minnie has the blue one in.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> 40% off is a great deal. So I decided to put in an order too. Because who knows when she'll ever do another 40% sale. So I ordered the following:
> 
> Tres chic for Ava
> Organic skull for Ava
> ...


hehe. I think we are a bad influence on eachother when it comes to shopping bans  . 
I also want the eyemon tee at some point but I actually keep hoping that LD comes out with the nom nom tee in a different color without the skull patch. like LD posted the new lemon and blueberry cupcake mon tanks coming out but haven't been released yet. 
if you go to the japan main page PARIERO�™MALL , and look in the corner , there is the panda tank . when you click on it... I think there's something set up wrong , so it doesn't show you anything. but I saw that panda tank in an add somewhere that was coming soon and it is super cute and comes in 2 colors . 
yes, Minnie does wear the xs and I think you will be fine with Xs cause its snug comfy on Minnie , so it should be roomy comfy on Brax. 
still ... my guess is that that pretty color cupcake HD top is no longer available . you will see when you inquire. maybe i'm wrong , I would be happily surprised cause then I will order too , but I am guessing its no longer available

( Panda tank is not at the very top where the items they show are moving ... its the next row down with a new sign on it and its on the left . its hard to get a good look at it but it is super cute )


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> hehe. I think we are a bad influence on eachother when it comes to shopping bans  .
> 
> I also want the eyemon tee at some point but I actually keep hoping that LD comes out with the nom nom tee in a different color without the skull patch. like LD posted the new lemon and blueberry cupcake mon tanks coming out but haven't been released yet.
> 
> ...



We sure are! Lol it's too hard being on a ban. When there is so much stuff that keeps coming out. And I am still learning sizing for LD. I would really like for my whole crew to match in LD things, just the sizing is so tricky. And there's still sooooo much stuff I want lol. I saw the lemon and blueberry cupcakemon tanks on fb and they are so cute. I still want to try sm/m in the pink organic and gray organic tops from the other collection. 
Oh that Pariero panda top is too cute. I couldn't click on it to see any other colors.
Bloomingtails has a lot of things in stock, old things especially. I'll have to email them and ask if they have the cupcake hip doggie in stock. They usually don't keep things listed on their site if they don't actually have them. It'd be great if they do have them. But if not, I wouldn't be too upset.
I have not shown any interest in the latest Wooflink 😥 have you? The only thing I really like is that tank that comes in I think a creme color and a purple color and it has the pearls on it. 
Louisdog has been on a role lately that I've been more drawn to that brand. There are also some other designers that I've seen things that I really want. This shopping for dogs is never ending lol


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> We sure are! Lol it's too hard being on a ban. When there is so much stuff that keeps coming out. And I am still learning sizing for LD. I would really like for my whole crew to match in LD things, just the sizing is so tricky. And there's still sooooo much stuff I want lol. I saw the lemon and blueberry cupcakemon tanks on fb and they are so cute. I still want to try sm/m in the pink organic and gray organic tops from the other collection.
> Oh that Pariero panda top is too cute. I couldn't click on it to see any other colors.
> Bloomingtails has a lot of things in stock, old things especially. I'll have to email them and ask if they have the cupcake hip doggie in stock. They usually don't keep things listed on their site if they don't actually have them. It'd be great if they do have them. But if not, I wouldn't be too upset.
> I have not shown any interest in the latest Wooflink &#55357;&#56869; have you? The only thing I really like is that tank that comes in I think a creme color and a purple color and it has the pearls on it.
> Louisdog has been on a role lately that I've been more drawn to that brand. There are also some other designers that I've seen things that I really want. This shopping for dogs is never ending lol


I love the organic top. I have it in pink for Ellie and I have it on order in grey for Ellie. hmmm. maybe I should get one for Minnie and Tootsie. haha. maybe before the 40% off sale ends ... ( if I do put another order in , it will be late tonight ... i'll be busy pretty much most of the day and early evening today... so, I may get too tired to order tonight ... that happens a lot to me. we will see ... ) I also want the sup tank since I saw how nice the fit was on Carolina cause i'm sure it will fit similar on Ellie .. it is so nice and light for the summer too. 

no, nothing I want from the new WL collection. at first I wanted the gingham and I did see a pic of it on BG and it did look so pretty but I think it will be too long on Ellie. 
Let me know if you find out about those pink HD cupcake tops ...


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Your crew are just amazing! Great photos love how cute they are sitting together


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Ellie says hi and happy appreciation day


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Ellie says hi and happy appreciation day



Hi Ellie Mae! It's nice to see her enjoying outside. I took my Ava for a nice walk today and shopping and errands with me all day. Mama needed some new clothes. I got skinny jeans and a denim Free People vest and a couple tanks. Feel like I'm always shopping lol. If not for me, the chi's. I'm hoping DC will do a Memorial Day sale, I'm gonna put in a big Wooflink, LD order for Kendall, Bailey and Brax. Hope you had a good weekend. Mine was great!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Hi Ellie Mae! It's nice to see her enjoying outside. I took my Ava for a nice walk today and shopping and errands with me all day. Mama needed some new clothes. I got skinny jeans and a denim Free People vest and a couple tanks. Feel like I'm always shopping lol. If not for me, the chi's. I'm hoping DC will do a Memorial Day sale, I'm gonna put in a big Wooflink, LD order for Kendall, Bailey and Brax. Hope you had a good weekend. Mine was great!


she really does love it outside !!! i plan on taking Ellie for some walks pretty soon. she's really only enjoyed outside in my backyard. i have a nice SL harness for her that was a present and it fits her perfect , so she's going to have to try it out soon. Peter and i always take Minnie, Tootsie, and Peyton for a nice walk. 
i got a few pairs of pants for me cause i needed some spring pants but that's it for me. But , I've done a lot of shopping for the girls. i noticed one of my DC orders got marked shipped so i should be getting that soon .. i think Wed. or Thurs. 
i def. want the organic top for Minnie and for Tootsie. cant think of a whole lot more that i want right now until they come out with some new things. ohhh. just remembered i want the WL sup tank. the pink one.
my weekend was good. i always see Peter and my mother is still here visiting with me. i love when she's here. she flys home a week from thursday


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> she really does love it outside !!! i plan on taking Ellie for some walks pretty soon. she's really only enjoyed outside in my backyard. i have a nice SL harness for her that was a present and it fits her perfect , so she's going to have to try it out soon. Peter and i always take Minnie, Tootsie, and Peyton for a nice walk.
> 
> i got a few pairs of pants for me cause i needed some spring pants but that's it for me. But , I've done a lot of shopping for the girls. i noticed one of my DC orders got marked shipped so i should be getting that soon .. i think Wed. or Thurs.
> 
> ...



Ohhh that was a nice long stay from your mom. I'm glad you got to spend some quality time with her. It looks like you two have had a great time.
Bf and I spent a ton of time with the dogs all weekend long. We had all 4 out for a nice walk. We saw the Avengers movie yesterday with his niece at IPIC theatre, do you guys have one of those theaters? It has recliner chairs and a bar and pool tables and the popcorn is free, and there's also a menu and alcoholic beverages. For about $20, it's def a good experience. I didn't like the movie but I did have fun. I think I'm ordering more organic tops too. You know those LD tanks that vine in sets? I think there's 3 styles? What sizes do you have? Cause I'm thinking I'll order the set that has the stripes in it in sm/med for Kendall and Bailey. But I want the yellow tank set in small for Ava and Brax. I was wondering how small ran? I'm thinking it could work for both girls but probably a little snug in Brax. But I'm okay with that. Then I'm ordering a couple size 2 Wooflink things for Brax and a couple size 3 things for Kendall and Bailey. I never ordered those donut tops so I may order 1 for each girl.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Kismet said:


> What stunning Chihuahuas! Between beautiful clothes and beautiful eyes we have the cutest dogs here on this forum. We've had lots of rain recently so this is an older photo of my 3 out on a walk and enjoying some sun.



I never realized you had 3! They are soo sooo cute! You should share pics of them more often. What an awesome group you have😍


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Ohhh that was a nice long stay from your mom. I'm glad you got to spend some quality time with her. It looks like you two have had a great time.
> Bf and I spent a ton of time with the dogs all weekend long. We had all 4 out for a nice walk. We saw the Avengers movie yesterday with his niece at IPIC theatre, do you guys have one of those theaters? It has recliner chairs and a bar and pool tables and the popcorn is free, and there's also a menu and alcoholic beverages. For about $20, it's def a good experience. I didn't like the movie but I did have fun. I think I'm ordering more organic tops too. You know those LD tanks that vine in sets? I think there's 3 styles? What sizes do you have? Cause I'm thinking I'll order the set that has the stripes in it in sm/med for Kendall and Bailey. But I want the yellow tank set in small for Ava and Brax. I was wondering how small ran? I'm thinking it could work for both girls but probably a little snug in Brax. But I'm okay with that. Then I'm ordering a couple size 2 Wooflink things for Brax and a couple size 3 things for Kendall and Bailey. I never ordered those donut tops so I may order 1 for each girl.


yes, its been great having my mom here visiting with me. I wish she lived closer so I could see her more often ... 
ohhh, that Movie theater sounds nice ! we don't have those here. we have imax theaters where you can see a 3 D movie , and we have regular theaters, and my favorite in the summer... we have Drive in movie theaters. I cant wait to go to a drive in . I love to bring the dogs .

I have the LD I love vintage tank sets in the stars and flowers prints and I love them. i'll have to double check the sizes but i'm pretty sure I got Minnie the S/M and I got Tootsie the M. I am very happy with the fit. I havnt gotten Ellie one yet. I wasn't sure if I should get her the XS or the S ... I really love the pretty white tank with the pink flowers that comes in the set with the camo tank but I don't want the camo one :-(. 

My LD order shipped. the one with the Baby Leo dress for Minnie and the Star Tulle for Ellie. also the cupcake mon tank for Tootsie shipped and the grey organic top for Ellie. cant wait to get those , especially the tulle dress. I'm hoping I love the fit of that one. it looks so pretty in the pics


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> yes, its been great having my mom here visiting with me. I wish she lived closer so I could see her more often ...
> 
> ohhh, that Movie theater sounds nice ! we don't have those here. we have imax theaters where you can see a 3 D movie , and we have regular theaters, and my favorite in the summer... we have Drive in movie theaters. I cant wait to go to a drive in . I love to bring the dogs .
> 
> ...



Oh I haven't been to a drive in theatre in forever. But I know we have some around here. 
My LD order with the Leo dress and cupcakemon tee and the other tulle dress with the stars, Shipped today, as well as my Pariero order. I hope I get both packages by this weekend or early next week. I'm excited to see how everything looks and fits in person. 
I saw the panda tank is now on the LA site. I like it, but I was holding off on ordering it til I see what sale DC might do for Memorial Day but then I noticed only a 25% coupon for Memorial Day listed on DC. So maybe that's the only sale she's doing.
I got an email from her today saying that the sm/med cupcakemon is all out. So I exchanged it for a small vintage tee set the yellow one. 
Also asked Bloomingtails if they have the xs hip doggie cupcake top, and they do. I didn't ask about any other sizes. So I may try to order that in the near future.

Love these!❤

http://www.pariero-mall.com/fs/parieromall/t-shirt/171135


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Oh I haven't been to a drive in theatre in forever. But I know we have some around here.
> My LD order with the Leo dress and cupcakemon tee and the other tulle dress with the stars, Shipped today, as well as my Pariero order. I hope I get both packages by this weekend or early next week. I'm excited to see how everything looks and fits in person.
> I saw the panda tank is now on the LA site. I like it, but I was holding off on ordering it til I see what sale DC might do for Memorial Day but then I noticed only a 25% coupon for Memorial Day listed on DC. So maybe that's the only sale she's doing.
> I got an email from her today saying that the sm/med cupcakemon is all out. So I exchanged it for a small vintage tee set the yellow one.
> ...


yes, I love drive in movies. I didn't go to one last year but a couple years ago we took the dogs and brought chairs and it was a lot of fun. its also good cause you can bring your own snacks instead of buying the outrageously priced movie theatre stuff. 

I got my DC order yesterday. the star tulle dress is very cute on Ellie. the star t shirt is a perfect fit on her and the neck and girth are perfect fit on her but I do wish the dress was alittle bit longer. I think they were wrong on the length measurement on the LD size chart . its ok though. I will still keep it cause I think tutus are supposed to be short. and I don't think Ellie will be growing anymore in length. she is just about 9 1/2 months old , so I think lengthwise she's done growing so I will keep the star tulle , but I did message Melissa to see if she could change my order I just place ( hopefully, LD didn't ship the order out yet and she could change it ). I had ordered the tres chic tulle dress for Ellie too but I changed it to a different LD dress for Minnie
The baby Leo dress I was happy with on Minnie
and I love the cupcake mon tank on Tootsie. 
wow, I cant believe the cupcake mon tank already sold out in size S/M. I wonder if posh puppy already got the S/m one I ordered for Minnie. I know they will be coming out with the lemon and blueberry cupcake mon tanks at some point ... so, I will get her one of those instead if the original color one isn't available anymore... 
I did find the vintage tee sets and Minnie and Tootsie are wearing them right now. Minnies is S/M and Tootsie is M. they both fit really good and are very comfy on them. the S would def. be too small for Minnie in these. I don't know which size Ellie would be... i'm thinking XS. I should really get her a set too . they are so nice. 

oh, I love that panda top. that price is pretty good. i'm so tempted to put an order in but I wanted to try to take a break from ordering. hmmm. and that smile tank is super cute. I love how besides all the regular smiley faces , there is a bear smiley face too . hehe. 

I keep looking at the size M HD cupcake top and the size XS strawberry dress from bloomingtails . ohhhh. if she has the hot pink cupcake tops in stock I would def want one for Ellie, Minnie , and tootsie ... but Minnie already has the blue one , so.. i'd want one for Ellie the most. I wonder if they have size xxs in that ... hmmm

I snapped a couple quick pics yesterday of Ellie in her tulle dress. the lighting wasn't that great but you can still see how it looks ...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> yes, I love drive in movies. I didn't go to one last year but a couple years ago we took the dogs and brought chairs and it was a lot of fun. its also good cause you can bring your own snacks instead of buying the outrageously priced movie theatre stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What size did you go with for Ellie in the star tulle dress? Is the quality of the tee that goes with that dress really good? Yeah it seems like Ellie almost falls in between the xs and small LD? Like some xs tees and tanks fit fine but the dresses can be hit or miss? How much does she weigh? And I can't believe she's 9 1/2 months already! That's the one thing that annoys me about LD sizing.
I may have to call Tails and see if they have the Sm/med Cupcakemon in their store. If not, no big deal, I'm just glad I was able to get the 2 that I have.
I ordered a small vintage tee set to see who it fits. But I would like another set for Bailey in that striped color. And I love the flower one too but don't want the camo. But I could try and make the Camo cute by layering it with something.
I love those lemon and blueberry cupcake LD tees. I like that the colors could be for a boy or girl. 
Which things do you have coming from Posh puppy? I don't remember you putting in an order with them unless I forgot lol 
Those new pariero smile tanks are so cute and look lightweight, I wouldn't mind those in all of the colors. I'm gonna have to think about that one.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh thanks for posting pics! From what I can see the fit is really good. I love the stars on the tee and I love how the outfit comes as 2 pieces so that you can use each piece paired with other outfits. I'll have to track mine and see how long it til it gets here. But I seem to never get mine in the checked delivery date.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> What size did you go with for Ellie in the star tulle dress? Is the quality of the tee that goes with that dress really good? Yeah it seems like Ellie almost falls in between the xs and small LD? Like some xs tees and tanks fit fine but the dresses can be hit or miss? That's the one thing that annoys me about LD sizing.
> I may have to call Tails and see if they have the Sm/med Cupcakemon in their store. If not, no big deal, I'm just glad I was able to get the 2 that I have.
> I ordered a small vintage tee set to see who it fits. But I would like another set for Bailey in that striped color. And I love the flower one too but don't want the camo. But I could try and make the Camo cute by layering it with something.
> I love those lemon and blueberry cupcake LD tees. I like that the colors could be for a boy or girl.
> ...





Chiluv04 said:


> Oh thanks for posting pics! From what I can see the fit is really good. I love the stars on the tee and I love how the outfit comes as 2 pieces so that you can use each piece paired with other outfits. I'll have to track mine and see how long it til it gets here. But I seem to never get mine in the checked delivery date.


the star tulle dress is a size XS. if you look on the LD site at the sizechart there wasn't much difference in the length measurement between the xs and the s but I think they made a mistake cause there is no way that the tulle dress is 7.7 inches long. the fit it on it is really good but I would of liked the length alittle longer. yes, I think in some things the size XS is too short or small on Ellie but the size S would be too roomy and long ... mostly she is size XS though. 

I did put in a small order ( just enough to get the free shipping ) , at PP when they were having there 40% off sale . it was right before DC had there 40 % off sale. 
I ordered the brunch in NY shirt in pink for Ellie, the cupcake mon tee in XS for ellie ( I hope this one wont be too big on her cause someone said they ran big ) , the cupcake mon tank for Minnie ( hope they got me one before they ran out ... otherwise, i'll be happy with lemon or blueberry tank ), and the organic hearts tee in Mint for Ellie


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> the star tulle dress is a size XS. if you look on the LD site at the sizechart there wasn't much difference in the length measurement between the xs and the s but I think they made a mistake cause there is no way that the tulle dress is 7.7 inches long. the fit it on it is really good but I would of liked the length alittle longer. yes, I think in some things the size XS is too short or small on Ellie but the size S would be too roomy and long ... mostly she is size XS though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How much does she weigh? I sure hope the chart is correct for the size small. Sometimes small is too big for Ava but xs would be too small. But xs tees work fine for her depending on the cut and style. I do want brunch tees for the whole crew. I just checked on LD size chart on what's in stock for those.
And now I remember about your PP order, I'd completely forgotten about that. 
I'm still waiting for that Toni Mari dress. I have no clue how much longer for that.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> How much does she weigh? I sure hope the chart is correct for the size small. Sometimes small is too big for Ava but xs would be too small. But xs tees work fine for her depending on the cut and style. I do want brunch tees for the whole crew. I just checked on LD size chart on what's in stock for those.
> And now I remember about your PP order, I'd completely forgotten about that.
> I'm still waiting for that Toni Mari dress. I have no clue how much longer for that.


this morning I weighed Ellie and she weighed 2 pounds and 13 3/4 ounces. she will be 10 months old in about 2 1/2 weeks . 
Tootsie has the pale pink brunch tee that came out originally. now Ellie will have 2 brunch tees cause I love them so much on her. I should get Minnie one too ... hmm. I better make a list so I don't forget what other LD I want. hehe. I want the daily organic tops for Minnie and Tootsie too and I want the vintage set for Ellie . not too much else I think . wow, that Toni Mari dress seems like its taking a long time.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> this morning I weighed Ellie and she weighed 2 pounds and 13 3/4 ounces. she will be 10 months old in about 2 1/2 weeks .
> 
> Tootsie has the pale pink brunch tee that came out originally. now Ellie will have 2 brunch tees cause I love them so much on her. I should get Minnie one too ... hmm. I better make a list so I don't forget what other LD I want. hehe. I want the daily organic tops for Minnie and Tootsie too and I want the vintage set for Ellie . not too much else I think . wow, that Toni Mari dress seems like its taking a long time.



I have 2 of the original brunch tees in light pink too. Size small for Brax and Ava has xs. I def want to get one for Kendall and Bailey next time. But I'm not sure there will be a new Memorial Day sale that is different than the 25% coupon she has advertised? Or is that coupon for Memorial Day themed merchandise? But hopefully she will have another sale. 
I don't know what else you can possibly buy besides new stuff lol. I think you have it all! 
The Toni Mari is a custom order. Hopefully it will ship soon. If it turns out too small, she said that I can exchange it.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I have 2 of the original brunch tees in light pink too. Size small for Brax and Ava has xs. I def want to get one for Kendall and Bailey next time. But I'm not sure there will be a new Memorial Day sale that is different than the 25% coupon she has advertised? Or is that coupon for Memorial Day themed merchandise? But hopefully she will have another sale.
> I don't know what else you can possibly buy besides new stuff lol. I think you have it all!
> The Toni Mari is a custom order. Hopefully it will ship soon. If it turns out too small, she said that I can exchange it.


I think Tootsies brunch tee is size M . i'll get Minnie the S/M brunch tee in the cream or the new pink. Ellie wears size XS and I like the fit on her. 
yes, its hard to say weather there will be a different Memorial Day sale ... I saw the 25% off Memorial Day sale on the main DC page but she always has 25% off with the Fabulous code... 
I hope she does have a better sale cause I wont order when its only 25% off. and I have bought a lot lately , so... I really should be taking a break . 
there is always July 4th  . not sure I can wait that long though. hehe

theres still some really old stuff i'd like to find ... I do have most everything that I want of the current things on the LD site
but there's always Pariero ... 
for now, i'm going to try to resist


----------

